# What is the sentense order?



## Yanky

Hi all.

Now i am begining to study korean, and i don't know how forming sentenses.
for example:
I am Yansel,I am 17 years old, today i will go to school.

 just i know shorter sentenses like 
Hello
My name is ....
I drink watter.
I go to....
I am a/an.


Thanks


----------



## Rance

Things can get complicated as you learn Korean, but the basic sentence order is:

Subject + Object + Verb(Adjective)

Example)
I am Yansel
나는 Yansel이다.

I am 17 years old.
나는 17곱살이다.

today i will go to school
나는 오늘 학교에 간다.

Hello
안녕

My name is ....
내 이름은....이다.

I drink water.
나는 물을 마신다.

I go to....
나는 ...간다.
I am a/an.
나는 ... 이다.


----------



## Yanky

Thanks it is helpful for me.


----------



## Rebeccaaa

why don't we use like this:

나는 ...... 입니다?

because i've read the past article that used "입니다"

thank you^^

레베카.


----------

